# OnStar-type product for Nissan...??



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

I am wondering if anyone on here has an after-market 24/7 accident support device in their X-Trail? I read that OnStar had manufactured something called OnStar FMV, a rear-view mirror package that one could install, but now it is discontinued. I only have the plain mirror anyway, so i do not think that would have worked.
I also see that SiriusXM has partnered with Nissan, but I am assuming it is for newer vehicles...

I wouldn't mind having something like this; I may have to wait till I buy a newer vehicle, though. Hubby always worries when I am on the road! I guess one could have a SPOT locator secured to the visor or something that one could activate, but I like the automated idea better. Some friends of ours were in a bad accident and said the voice of the OnStar lady was the best thing to hear!

As usual, I look forward to your replies!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly,
It would seem you can get it in the States. It was on Amazon.ca but now not available with one review saying it won't work in Canada. Not sure why this would be as it works on GM vehicles, and its a service you pay for. 
Maybe you could contact them and find out what's up
https://www.onstar.com/ca/en/support/support.html


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks, Quad. I sent them an inquiry but it looks like it has been discontinued although they will support those who already have one. I am checking into that Sirius option and will post what I find out!


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

molly said:


> Thanks, Quad. I sent them an inquiry but it looks like it has been discontinued although they will support those who already have one. I am checking into that Sirius option and will post what I find out!


OK. Sirius XM is a satellite radio provider and they also took over a huge telematics firm whereby they now provide OnStar type services, but at the factory level, so not available as an aftermarket item! Nissan is one of these companies, so it must be available in the newer models.

Oh well...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I forgot to mention that the OnStar FVM is still available in the States it seems. Crutchfield has it, so does Amazon.com, and there are lots on EBay. Heck you can get it for $36 and 20 delivery, and installation kit is another 10 or 15 bucks. As long as you can sign up for OnStar service might be worth it to try it out. But honestly I think it fairly pricey and doesn't offer much more than a cell phone with access to 911 service.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks...I guess I won't worry about it with this vehicle. The gal at Brasso Nissan said that the Sirius thingy is on Nissans 2009 and later. Who knows, maybe I will trade up sooner than later, hahaha!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly,
I dont think the Nissan system provides the emergency assistance that you are looking for from OnStar. Basically gives you satellite radio, bluetooth and gps functions. It may be available on Infiniti models but I am not sure if Nissan has it. Maybe some one can chime in here with more information


----------

